# ILF bow limb and riser alignment. bow setup.



## ladOR (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi ilf shooters. Bought my first ILF bow. Shot bow a couple times and when pulling bow down from rack to go shoot realized one of the lateral adjustment screws was gone. Must have worked its way out of bow riser. Found a new screw at the Napa store. Now want to set up the bow to align limbs and riser correctly. Have used search engine on net and not successful. does someone have a 1 2 3 directions for setting up an ILF. I am sure it must be out there just can't locate it. thanks a lot for any input.


----------



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

Take a look at the archer's reference. 

http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/ArchersReference/archref_05.pdf


----------



## ladOR (Oct 24, 2012)

thanks - good informative reading.


----------



## Carphunter (Sep 30, 2007)

I just picked up an SF Forged+ riser, and am new to ILF bows (hell, haven't had to even set up a compound in a long time).

Couple of questions that I don't see mentioned here (and haven't found yet in other posts):

1 When you take a new riser out of the box, should one try to find and mark max-in and max out positions of the bolt? so that you never let the bolt out too far, or crank it down too far? Also, what determines max-in or out positions? is max in where the underside of the bolt head is parallel with the front surface of the limb? or what? and is max out the distance so one full diameter of the bolt is still in the threads? or what?

2 on the limb/riser alignment channel, should one try to measure it's position as shipped from factory to know what "factory zero" is? Or, don't they center it from factory and one should just get out the calipers, do the math and center it in the channel? Or.. .do measurements mean nothing and you have to wait and string it to see where it needs to be?

Think you see the gist of my questions... if there's another ref post about this stuff... please point me to it.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

As far as max in... bottomed to the stops. For max out, depends on the manufacturers recommendations. I have seen 5 and 6 full turns mentioned (from bottomed). I remember somebody with more engineering than me stating on one of threads the more technical answer about holding power and thread count and number of turns, but I just don't go beyond 6 out and have not had any problems. 
Cheers
ECL


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Hoyt owners manual says 6 turns out max if that helps ..


----------



## Carphunter (Sep 30, 2007)

I was eyeballing mine earlier. It would be nice if when the bolts were bottomed if the allen heads were in the same alignment... but they're not.

I'm gonna check with a caliper and at least start them at an even point near bottom, and go from there.

When I do that, I'll try to see where 6 turns leaves me for bolt engagement.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Hoyt owners manual says 6 turns out max if that helps ..


Are you sure? Mine say something quite different.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Seattlepop said:


> Are you sure? Mine say something quite different.


Dont forget new risers ie GMX have a finer thread on the limb bolts maybe thats the reason


----------



## Carphunter (Sep 30, 2007)

As i study things... If i ever strung this thing with the bolts bottomed out, the bolt head would touch the limb with only a part of its surface... (basically it would be a little crescent or semi-circle contact point). Is that ok? or should you only wind the limb bolt in so far that the head wouldn't go beyond parallel or flat contact between the bottom of the head and the contacting area of the limb? (don't wanna mess up bobnikon's limbs  )


----------



## Carphunter (Sep 30, 2007)

laughing a bit... found one mention of how to set up the riser in a pdf SF sent me.

I'll try to quote this exactly (this is next to a pic of the riser with an allen wrench stuck in the limb bolt...and sort of showing the stab bushing)
"When you set the string on bow, keep the weight/tiller adjustment bolt is under the bushing. If the bolt is upper than the bushing, it can be shot out anywhere. It can be dangerous"

What it doesn't show or say, though is if they are talking the top of the bolt with top of bushing, the bottom of bolt head with bottom of bushing, or what... and you can't tell from the pic.

anyway.. found a post on archery interchange that's covering this stuff pretty well. http://www.archeryinterchange.com/f11/seb-flute-riser-how-much-draw-wt-adjustment-150351/


----------



## shuumai (Nov 23, 2013)

I'll consider this community support. ^_^ Yeah, if the string ever bothers me, I'll check into it. (It might be cooler to call it body armor or a chest plate or something. heh)


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

The planets must be aligned with all the sorcery going on this weekend.


----------



## shuumai (Nov 23, 2013)

shuumai said:


> I'll consider this community support. ^_^ Yeah, if the string ever bothers me, I'll check into it. (It might be cooler to call it body armor or a chest plate or something. heh)


I think I posted this in the wrong place! heh


----------

